# "Rockin'" Orchestra Concerts



## Lunasong

I'd like to know what others think of this phenomenon. I attended one last night performed by "Windborne" and my local symphonic orchestra presenting the music of Led Zeppelin. I thought it was very well done. Most of the orchestral arrangements were quite effective.

I think concerts like this present "accessibility" points for people who may not have considered attending a classical concert (this particular concert was co-sponsored by a rock radio station). I also know they are great money-makers for our local orchestra. The orchestra has been programming four of these a year and they are regularly sold out at higher prices than a classical concert. This is the first I've attended.

I was partial to attending this particular concert because I've been a moderator on a Led Zeppelin forum for the past 5 years and am active in that community. For me, it was a wonderful opportunity to see music I love played by the local orchestra I love.

Set List:
Good Time Bad Times
Ramble On
The Rain Song
Kashmir
Black Dog
Since I've Been Loving You
The Ocean

**intermission**

The Song Remains the Same
Going to California
Dancing Days
Moby Dick
All My Love
Heartbreaker (with Misty Mountain Hop)
Whole Lotta Love

**encores**
The Immigrant Song
Stairway to Heaven


----------



## FilmMusic

Any idea who did the arrangements? I think its a good opportunity for some composer/arrangers if this type of presentation takes hold. I also think Led Zeppelin's music lends itself to this type of treatment better than other groups might.


----------



## Lunasong

Brent Havens did the arrangements.
http://www.themusicofledzeppelin.com/show_lz.php


----------



## kv466

Great set...yeah, I'd be interested in knowing who made the arrangements as well...how were Jimmy's solos interpreted?


----------



## LordBlackudder

it's a great idea but im not sure it would suit all rock music.

i have listened to jpop for orchestra and it works quite well because they have interesting melodies and more sections to a song. not sure about american pop though. it's quite boring and generic.


----------



## Lunasong

An article in today's local paper noted that our orchestra's subscription ticket sales are up this current season (2011-12), with the most growth credited to the 4-concert Rockin' Orchestra Series with an increase of almost 200 subscribers. 
This season's "rock" orchestra features are:
Three Dog Night Live with Orchestra (original band!)
The Music of Pink Floyd with Windbourne (same group that did "Zep" last year)
Music Of Queen – A Rock & Symphonic Spectacular (features performers from West End's "We Will Rock You")
"Disco Ball" featuring Jeans 'N Classics (..."break out the platform shoes and the satin pants and get ready to boogie down...")

I've heard some other nearby orchestra adverts this past year for shows featuring Billy Joel and Elton John music, so this is definitely a trend.


----------



## arosciszewski

It's definitely a trend which is great if it gets people interested in the orchestra who normally wouldn't on their own. While not a new idea it has been gathering steam over the last decade.

It seems more pop and rock icons are going this route which helps orchestras by bringing in new blood and giving pop and rock artists more 'credibility' I suppose.

Sometimes the combination works, sometimes it's a disaster.
As a composer, I've been trying to blend these 2 worlds (that I love) more organically and am trying to raise funds to finish recording one such piece for rock band and orchestra.

I'd appreciate if you guys could take a moment and visit my campaign homepage. Spreading the word would be even better! Thanks
http://www.indiegogo.com/I-Wanna-Make-A-CD


----------



## Lunasong

The production "Queen: A Rock and Symphonic Spectacular" scheduled March 10 in my city has SOLD OUT and another show had to be added! 
http://www.daytonphilharmonic.com/content.jsp?articleId=2211


----------



## Moscow-Mahler

I think that it's better to write some new music with using both the symphony orchestra and electric instruments. I've heard only one pop-rock\symphony orchestra expierement - by Scorpions. I've even heard it live, done by them and Svetlanov orchestra. While it is not bad, it obviously an arrangment, and it looks like an arrangment - a little bit eclectic.

I've not heard other examples of that kind, so I can not judge the whole idea.


----------



## Vaneyes

Moscow-Mahler said:


> I think that it's better to write some new music with using both the symphony orchestra and electric instruments. I've heard only one pop-rock\symphony orchestra expierement - by Scorpions. I've even heard it live, done by them and Svetlanov orchestra. While it is not bad, it obviously an arrangment, and it looks like an arrangment - a little bit eclectic.
> 
> I've not heard other examples of that kind, so I can not judge the whole idea.


I tend to agree with that creative thinking. Rehash, crossover, and I, do not usually get along.

I would not last long as a composer. My sounds would frighten, and also burst eardrums.


----------

